# GTO vs Firehawk



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

A friend and I were debating the numbers. I know that there are people on here with much more information than I so lets post them up. I was kind of looking for a compare test but couldn't find one probably because of the year differences. Can someone post up some quality numbers for me please. HP, weight, times, etc....)


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

For a real good comparison--we need to know what yrs you are looking for.


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

CMD said:


> A friend and I were debating the numbers. I know that there are people on here with much more information than I so lets post them up. I was kind of looking for a compare test but couldn't find one probably because of the year differences. Can someone post up some quality numbers for me please. HP, weight, times, etc....)



here are the specs for the Year 2000 
http://www.ragtime88.com/firehawk/index.html

It looks like it would have performance close to that of the 2004 GTO.


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't really care about the years...the best stock Hawk vs the best stock GTO. (05-06)


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

The numbers I have are for a '99 SLP Firehawk LS1, M6, rated 327 hp, [email protected] mph.
'05-06 GTO's should take it.
I found another Firehawk. '92 TPI L98, rated 350 hp, M6, [email protected] mph.


----------



## Leo (Oct 10, 2005)

Wasn't the 99+ firehawk just SLP throwing on "better" induction, exaust, suspension, and some cosmetic stuff. No real big performance gains over the standard Firebird LS1?


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have any real numbers to compare but I do have the cars. I have a stock '04 GTO (SLP skid plate and skip shift eliminator) so no performance adders and a '02 Firehawk. The Firehawk has bolt on sub-frame connectors, Pro 5.0 shifter, SLP Y-pipe, skip shift eliminator and it is a later '02 with the SLP high flow lid and air filter so it is rated at 345 HP. I have never had either car at the drag strip, truthfully the Firehawk has the 1LE suspension package on it, so hooking up would probably be a problem. But I have autocrossed both and they is no comparison. The Hawk obviously handles better, but also has more power. On the street it's the same thing. The Hawk feels light, fast, and rev's really quick. The GTO is fast and powerful, but it seems like it needs a little more. I'm sure with the LS2 the GTO's are very even. This summer I hope to put the two cars against each other and see which one wins. The weight difference is about a 100 pounds more for the GTO and I remember owners of the '02's reporting about 315 RWHP for manuals and 295 RWHP for autos.
BTW, the 2001 and 2002 FH's and SS's were the quickest stock. They came with the LS1 motor and LS6 intake manifold. The 2002's made in late July 2001 and after also received a 'factory' high-flow air lid and filter. Owners of earlier '02 cars were able to order the lid and filter and add it themselves. But a simple after market lid and filter which most people did anyway would yield similar results.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I traded in my 02 SLP(which had a performance tune) for my 05 GTO and before I traded I raced several 04 and 05 GTO's. The hawk would take the 04 by a nose and the 05's beat me by about a car length. bear in mind my SLP only had 12,000 miles on it and was taken very good care of.

84Race ~ I am suprised you liked the handling more in the hawk. That was one of my reasons for trading. I hated the suspension and handling. Seemed much less connected to the road than the GTO. But they were beautiful cars. Especially from the front.


----------



## Leo (Oct 10, 2005)

84racebird said:


> The GTO is fast and powerful, but it seems like it needs a little more.



I hear you there. I am so used to my supercharged GTP that was getting all of its torque at 3600 RPM. The LS2 really likes the high revs. Seems if you shift early at WOT and drop under 4K its very doggy till it hits 4500 again.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

Now, Now guys. I see this thread everywhere the '05 GTO Vs the some version /Year of the Fireibird (Firehawk, WS06 etc). Essentially it is a comparison between an LS1, in a lighter car and an LS2, in a heavier car, both stock cars. I think the better comparison is the '04 GTO vs the '05 GTO, both stock. There are enough of those cars around to make a fair comparison between both cars. Where the true differences between the cars are the engines and weight


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I had a 2000 WS6 T/A manual 6-sp. & a SLP loudmouth catback, but I never drove a firehawk so perhaps this reply will have no merit.

I can tell anybody that as fast as my WS6 was, & it was ..it was NOT quite as fast as the 05' GTO I have now.

To me, with the 05' GTO ..the 1st gear just had more RPM power, & 2nd. gear pulled harder than what my ws6 did.

When I test drove the GTO, ..I noticed it right away. Now, ..I would not say that the new 05' GTO was prohibitively faster, ..but faster none the less.


----------

